# ignoring bad line starting with 'probeall'

## musv

Moin,

jedesmal beim Booten (ca. 15x)  oder Laden irgendeines eines Modules bekomm ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf line 156: ignoring bad line starting with 'probeall'

```

An entsprechender Stelle in der /etc/modprobe.conf steht:

```

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/svgalib

probeall  /dev/svga  svgalib_helper

```

Das Ganze tauchte zum ersten Mal vor etwa 2 Wochen auf.

Hab schon im Kernel-/Hardwareforum gesucht + gepostet

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-463119-highlight-.html

Bei Google findet man 'ne ganze Menge aber nichts brauchbares dazu.

----------

## JohnBlbec

...the same problem :o(

(sorry for English)

----------

## UTgamer

@ musv,

evtl, ist ja ein Modul nicht vorhanden oder grundsätzlich fehlerhaft, hast du den einmal einen älteren Kernel ausprobiert?

@ JohnBlbec, if we will come to a conclusion, for shure it will be translated.

As PaulBredbury did wrote in in the engl. thread, a posting with only "Me too" do not help at all.

Try the proposals which where made and say which outcomes you got.  :Wink: 

I made a proposal to try an older kernel to see if the failure is gone.

----------

## musv

Da hat ja jemand 'ne Nachricht ausgebuddelt, die schon über 1 Jahr alt war.

Das Problem ist bei mir irgendwann mal von selbst verschwunden. Ich denk mal, es wird sich irgendwann mal durch die normalen Updates gegeben haben.

JohnBlbec:

I didn't find a solution of this problem. After a couple of weeks the messages just disappeared. I guess there were any imcompatibilities that just had gone with some system updates. My advice to you: If you don't need svgalib, deinstall it. It's installed on my system and works (at least I think so), but I don't remember any application that really need that lib. Also you could try to update your base system (udev, baselayout,...) to unstable. Maybe it works.

----------

